# Ruger-57 Product Safety Bulletin



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

Ruger has discovered that a small number of Ruger-57 pistols may have right safety levers that do not meet our specifications and may be prone to cracking. Although only a very small number of pistols appear to be affected, Ruger is committed to safety and is asking owners of Ruger-57 pistols to perform a routine function check of the safety lever to ensure its proper operation and, if necessary, sign up for this retrofit. Details about what to look for and how to sign up for the retrofit appear below and on our website at Ruger.com/Ruger-57Retrofit.

PRODUCTS SUBJECT TO THIS SAFETY BULLETIN:

Potentially affected pistols include any Ruger-57 pistol with a serial number of 642-26274 or lower (including all Ruger-57 pistols with a "641" prefix). If your Ruger-57 pistol is within this range (641-00000 to 642-26274), you should follow the inspection procedure outlined below to determine whether your pistol requires a retrofit. Ruger-57 pistols with a serial number of 642-26275 and above are not affected by this Safety Bulletin.

More here


----------

